# Surface rust? Worth it to sandblast or just paint?



## Avna

Listen to your uncle. Painting over rust is a waste of paint. And if you take all the rust off, the unprotected surface will start to rust again almost instantly so be prepared to paint within hours. If you are willing to take a little ribbing you can do it in sections. It might look funny until it's all done.


----------



## HombresArablegacy

I used to use an electric grinder to remove rust from trailers before priming and painting. There is also a paint on rust killer that changes the composition of rust to inert. I'm attaching a link to the product.

https://www.theruststore.com/Article.aspx?WebpageId=48
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ChitChatChet

There are also brushes that go on drills that work pretty well.


----------



## tim62988

last time I had something sandblasted it was about $400, smaller trailer than a horse trailer but also a lot more tubing/corners so probably equal out in time. but primer & paint was probably another $700 (including my buddies timeime to apply) 

I think that is the best option but on a $1,000 trailer it doesn't make a lot of sense to put $1500 into it probably.


on another trailer job I did like others and used an angle grinder with a wire wheel then we sprayed a primer then paint onto it. not nearly as pretty since there were ridges of new paint over the old paint, and not as good since probably didn't get ALL of the rust with the grinders but it was a lot cheaper.


----------



## Darrin

Just put rust killer on it as mentioned earlier, it chemically changes the rust so it's no longer an issue then paint it. Yeah, it wont look like the best paint job in the world up close but 20 feet away no one will know. There's no reason to put a ton of paint work into a $1000 trailer unless you are trying to significantly improve it's looks for resale.


----------



## HombresArablegacy

ChitChatChet said:


> There are also brushes that go on drills that work pretty well.


Lol, forgot about the drill brushes. Still have mine.....somewhere. In my younger years, I restored 3 horse trailers and learned a bit more with each one. Finally got smarter and bought an aluminum trailer.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear

Rustoleum stops surface rust, otherwise it would be called Paintoleum, lol. Your uncle is wrong, sand off the surface rust and paint 'er down.


----------



## LoriF

Use a rust converter. It really does work. I bought a cheap used two horse trailer for just tooling around the area. It had some rust on it so I used the rust converter before repainting.


----------



## Bombproof

Use the steel brush on an electric drill to make the surface as smooth as possible, then use the rust converter to stop the tiny remaining spots in their tracks. If you paint over unconverted rust, it will continue to rust under the paint, eventually causing the paint to flake off. Granted, painting slows the rust down a lot, but it's much better to get rid of it entirely.


----------



## H0RSEL0VER

My first horse trailer was $350. I put new tires on it, sanded it as well as I could, painted with rustolium, and it looked great (for what it was anyway). The rustolium paint lasted over sanded rust the few years I had it. I doubt it's a long term solution, but on a cheaper trailer, it's a good temporary solution. It's pretty awesome your were able to get your own horse trailer at 17 paintmeaheart12!


----------

